# Car Domain Sites?



## OK85ZX (Jul 18, 2004)

Post up your car domain site if you have one!

Mine is www.cardomain.com/id/ok85zx , please rate it/leave feedback if you have time, and I'll try to do the same for you! Thanks!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/267022 

you can always post in member rides section


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

http://members.cardomain.com/mrwho


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Does it have to be a nissan?? http://www.cardomain.com/id/3genr1


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you take alot of random pics of your car!!! haha ^^^^^^^


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i dont know really about random but nice car...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> i dont know really about random but nice car...



i love that car, but he'll take like 100 pics of the frontof kis car behind a factory or out in a descolet feild haha. its random...but nice ass pics


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> you take alot of random pics of your car!!! haha ^^^^^^^


are you talkin bout me or flyin V?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

yeah... i have one see tha sig...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/258916


----------



## sp4rkz (Jul 21, 2004)

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/sp4rkz


----------

